# A new star in the Sky tonight



## Kingo (Sep 16, 2012)

A new star in the sky tonight Our Prince a loyal mate for the last 12 ½ years, you were the 6th member of our family, now you can play with Cassie, chasing the rabbits, you are already missed Poppy is looking for her mentor.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Run fast and free Prince! You were a much oived and handsome boy.

(((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))) to your family.


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

RIP Prince run free at the bridge


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

So sorry you've lost your faithful friend, run fast and free at the Bridge Prince x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Beautiful Boy.
So sorry for your loss.
The Angels at Rainbow Bridge will love looking after him for you until you meet again.
R.I.P Prince and Run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Kingo (Sep 16, 2012)

thanks for your comments, Prince is the 2nd dog we have lost over the years, 1st was Cassie, but some how losing him is the hardst, it has really hit the family hard 
and poor Poppy is lost they only had 6 months to play together


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww so sorry, Im sure he had a great life tho, run free at the bridge.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Prince. He looks a sweet, lovable fellow.

To have loved and been loved by an animal is one of life's greatest blessings...


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

For that new star

Take that's Rule The World ( w lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Qontry (Feb 5, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. We, too, are grieving the recent loss of our best friend, Kodiak. I hope Prince has befriended Kodi at Rainbow Bridge.
*******************************************************
​


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Sending over a big hug from Sky..

Rest In Peace Prince...


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

they are all little stars, god rest em all


----------



## Kingo (Sep 16, 2012)

We got our Princey Boy's ashes back tonight, not the way we would like but at least he is back home where he belongs. we all miss our boy so so much, words cannot describe our grief, maybe now he home the pain will start to fade. 

once again thanks to everyone who has made a comment, it has help


----------

